# pleco question



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

here is a pic of my peppermint Pleco....he rarely comes out. I am concerned about that white spot on the right side ....is it normal?
http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/Hawk1018/tank022.jpg


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No its not normal, can you get a closer shot of it?


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I will try...he/she rarely comes out and hard to catch pictures...looks like a bump under skin and not on the outside. Also seems a little spastic when out and about and never stays anywhere too long.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

here are some more pics....not usually out this much.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks to be some sort of cyst


----------

